# what to use instead of insulated baking sheet to yield same result?



## pawinin (Jan 17, 2006)

A recipe for french macarons calls for insulated baking sheet..I don't have one. What can I use instead to get the same result?

Please help


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Double parchment does the same thing.


----------



## yahsone (Mar 2, 2006)

The Pastry chef where I work part-time says to double pan cookies. It's like a make shift insulated pan. I'd say that is where the idea for the insulated pans came from.


----------

